
Dell launches updated XPS 15 - martypitt
http://pcworld.com/article/3153704/ces/dell-taunts-macbook-pro-users-with-an-updated-xps-15-that-sports-new-hardware.html
======
trishume
Is there somewhere I can find full pricing information for every spec
configuration? I dislike how difficult this is to find on new non-Apple laptop
announcements.

~~~
mamon
New XPS models are not available yet. The official press release for CES lists
starting price: $999 and the avaiability date is stated as "COMMING SOON"

[https://app.box.com/s/nlzmc9x01j4j2vcd2awpbyoxgxvovo6z/1/144...](https://app.box.com/s/nlzmc9x01j4j2vcd2awpbyoxgxvovo6z/1/14476495696/119429302700/1)

------
sundvor
I for one would welcome a top spec XPS15 for development. A more efficient
Quad core Kaby Lake, gorgeous 4k screen on 1050 4gb GPU, 32gb memory, 1tb NVME
- and a proper selection of ports including a Kensington lock as well as a
full set of keys (FN+Esc). Oh and they bumped the battery to 97whr.

~~~
triggeredlurker
What OS would you use? Or are you windows based?

~~~
sundvor
I'd use Windows actually, being a .Net developer. I used Ubuntu for a while
too (when doing Php), but have too many bad memories of trying to just get my
darned X1 Carbon (gen1) trackpad to work properly. Win10 is great now.

------
explorigin
But have they fixed the CPU whine?

~~~
bricss
You want believe me but it was fixed even in 9550 model after one of firmware
updates. And now I don't hear anything.

